# New Notebook--designed by Porsche!



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> Retailer Best Buy is aiming to take a bite out of Apple Computer with the release of a new, wide-screen notebook designed by Porsche.
> The VPR Matrix 200A5 is the third notebook Best Buy has created, and it's the best. It's also the first Windows notebook with a wide-aspect, 15.2-inch LCD with a 1,280x854 native resolution and a remarkable, high-fidelity digital audio system.


Looks good to me!!!! 

http://napps.nwfusion.com/weblogs/cool/archives/001807.html

Here is the link on Best Buys website

http://www.bestbuy.com/detail.asp?e=11178359&m=488&cat=494&scat=495


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What's it's zero to 60 time?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Not sure about its benchmark acceleration specs, but as far as braking from 60-0 goes, all those components inside will certainly run the battery down pretty fast if you are pushing it.


----------

